# Projektverwaltung



## Rycker64 (15 September 2008)

Hallo,
uns stellt sich die Frage nach einer ordentlichen bezahlbaren Projektverwaltung.
Im Einsatz : 6 PG für 18 Elektriker/Elektroniker im 3 Schichtbetrieb
verschiedene Steuerungen in Simatic Step 5 / 7 incl. HMI Geräte vorzugsweise mit WinCCflexible2007. All über all ca. 80-90 Steuerungen(S7/300)
Von Kleinanlagen bis zur vernetzen Kombianlagen bzw. einem Teil einer Walzwerksteuerung (S7/400) in den allermeisten Projekten sind min. ein HMI- Gerät integriert.
Die Sicherung und Verwaltung erfolgt momentan durch "Absprachen" und auf manuelle Art Händisch, dann wird auf die PG`s verteilt.

Unsere Frage nun: Wer setzt was und mit welchen Erfolg und finanz. Aufwand ein.
Zwei Schlagworte fielen hier , VersionsWork und Versiondog 
Hat jemand dies im Einsatz und mit welchen Erfahrungen?
Ich/wir wären dankbar über Infos
Gruß EWS-Elektrik


----------



## MW (16 September 2008)

EWS-Elektrik schrieb:


> 6 PG für 18 Elektriker/Elektroniker im 3 Schichtbetrieb


 
18 Elektriker im 3-Schichtbetrieb, macht 6 leute pro Schicht, da hat ja jeder sein "eigenes" PG -> Geil ! 



EWS-Elektrik schrieb:


> Hallo,
> uns stellt sich die Frage nach einer ordentlichen bezahlbaren Projektverwaltung.
> Im Einsatz : 6 PG für 18 Elektriker/Elektroniker im 3 Schichtbetrieb
> verschiedene Steuerungen in Simatic Step 5 / 7 incl. HMI Geräte
> ...


 
Ein Ähnliches Problem haben wir auch (nur haben wir nicht so viele PG´s )
Wir haben aus allgemeinen Sparzwang (wer kennt ihn nicht) es erstmal so gelöst, das wir die Programme auf einem PC im Netzwerk abgelegt haben. Muss nun einer an eine der Anlagen ran, stöpselt er sich ans Netzwerk an und öffnet das Projekt von diesem "Server". er kann da nun seine Fehlersuche/Änderungen Durchführen. So erledigt sich das Problem mit den Unterschiedlichen Versionen auf den PG´s, da es nur eine Programmversion auf dem Server gibt . Das ist wohl die kostengünstigste Lösung.


----------



## geduldiger (16 September 2008)

Hi,

wir sind zwar nicht so viele, aber so wie MW machen wirs auch! Wer an einer anlage was ändert zieht sich den aktuellen stand vom server......macht seine änderungen und schiebt dann wieder die aktuelle version aufs netz! 

Muss natürlich dann auch von jedem eingehalten werden sonst gibts probleme!

Zu Projektverwaltungssoftware fällt mir immoment aber nichts ein, sorry!

MFG


----------



## Rainer Hönle (16 September 2008)

Schaut mal http://www.versionworks.de/?/s,11/ nach. Die habben auch eine Versionsmanagementsoftware. Sie sind hier auch im Forum unterwegs, Username weiss ich gerade nicht.


----------



## WernerS (16 September 2008)

@Rainer Hönle
Und die Alternative dazu: www.versiondog.de


----------



## vierlagig (16 September 2008)

@rainer&werner:

soweit war EWS-Elektrik auch schon

version works - erfahrungsbericht

bis zum letzten update (auf 4.6 patch 1) war ich der festen überzeugung eine gute software mit ein paar wenigen macken zum arbeiten bekommen zu haben. also die versionsverwaltung war (ist es auch noch, daran hat sich nichts geändert) kinderleicht. man konnte die unterschiede in AWL ansehen und ausdrucken (versionsübergreifend, also z.B. V1 mit V345).
da es sich um ein client-server-system handelt muß man vor arbeiten an anlagen, wo der nächste netzwerkanschluß ne weile weg ist, nochmal an einem netzanschluß die aktulle version vom server laden und kann dann wie gewohnt arbeiten gehen.

die kritikpunkte, die bis zum update aufgelaufen waren:



vierlagig schrieb:


> also die gravierensten fehler, die mir aufgefallen sind:
> 
> 1. ansicht wird immer! auf kleine symbole gesetzt!
> 2. trotz geöffneten "gehe zu...", "KOP/FUP/AWL Editor","Hardware Manager" etc. pp. kann man versionsmanager schließen und schön weiter am system vorbei arbeiten
> ...



damit kann man sich arrangieren

das update auf 4.6 patch 1 brachte da auch keine verbesserung und hinzu gekommen ist, dass die auswahl der CPU in projekten mit mehreren CPUs unübersichtlicher geworden ist, die versionsübersicht dem ästethischen grundempfinden zu wider ist und man jetzt jedes mal nach dem öffnen eines bausteins (ohne änderungen!) man beim schließen von version works bestätigen muß, dass keine änderung vorgenommen wurde.

also: versions-hochrüstung definitiv ein rückschritt - das ging alles schon mal besser!

hinzu kommt der beinahe unverschämte preis, aber GEPA bietet ja eine ROI-berechnung an ...


----------



## Rainer Hönle (16 September 2008)

@Werner Schnäbele:
Eben. Tja, GEPA konnte ich mir noch merken und suchen. Aber immer die neuen Namen ...


----------



## WernerS (16 September 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ...und man jetzt jedes mal nach dem öffnen eines bausteins (ohne änderungen!) man beim schließen von version works bestätigen muß, dass keine änderung vorgenommen wurde.


Den Änderungscheck beim Beenden kann man auch abschalten.

@Rainer Hönle
Na so oft habe ich meine Firma noch nicht gewechselt 
Die Firma GEPA gibt's übrigens leider nicht mehr. Sie ist in der "Rockwell Automation Solutions GmbH" aufgegangen.


----------



## vierlagig (16 September 2008)

WernerS schrieb:


> Sie ist in der "Rockwell Automation Solutions GmbH" aufgegangen.



das erklärt einiges :evil:


----------



## Rainer Hönle (16 September 2008)

WernerS schrieb:


> Den Änderungscheck beim Beenden kann man auch abschalten.
> 
> @Rainer Hönle
> Na so oft habe ich meine Firma noch nicht gewechselt
> Die Firma GEPA gibt's übrigens leider nicht mehr. Sie ist in der "Rockwell Automation Solutions GmbH" aufgegangen.


Aber die Firma hat auch schon mal den Namen (bzw. Besitzer) gewechselt ;-). Und nach Werner Schnäbele habe ich nicht gesucht


----------



## kiestumpe (16 September 2008)

Wie nutzt den VersionWorks oder Versiondogs die Step7-Projekte?
Läuft das über das Archiv oder liegt das entpackte Projekt auf dem Netz?

Wir machen das bis jetz noch über die Archivierungsfunktion von Step7+Explorer und Projekt bzw. Anlagen-Strukturverzeichnis incl. einiger Word-Dokumenten die die Änderungen beschreiben, allerdings muss ich zugeben, dass diese auch nicht so oft vorkommen und die Zahl der Anlagen überschaubar ist.
Vor allem die Spezifikationen, Änderungswünsche und Fehlerberichte laufen nicht "voll elektronisch".
Durch die Funktion "Bausteine vergleichen" haben wir den Vergleich z.B. als pdf.-Ausdruck stets zum "Change-Control" Dokument mit dabei.
Man ist halt etwas flexibler in dem ganze work-flow, auf der anderen Seite das ganze GAMP bzw. GxP-konform zu installieren ist auch kein leichtes Unterfangen.


----------



## WernerS (16 September 2008)

kiestumpe schrieb:


> Wie nutzt den VersionWorks oder Versiondogs die Step7-Projekte?


Bei beiden Produkten gibt es ein Serverarchiv und auf dem Client ein lokales Archiv und ein Arbeitsverzeichnis. Die Bearbeitung findet mit dem S7 Manager im Arbeitsverzeichnis statt. Nach der Änderung kann man versionieren (mit Anzeige der einelnen Änderungsdetails in AWL und Komentierungsmöglichkeit für jede Änderungsstelle). Dabei wird automatisch eine Änderungshistorie ("wer hat wann was warum geändert") generiert. Beliebige frühere Versionen (z.B. Version 2 mit Version 5) können später jederzeit erneut verglichen werden, Anzeige der Unterschiede dabei wieder in AWL.
Bei VersionWorks ist das Arbeitsverzeichnis immer innerhalb des lokalen Archivs.
Bei versiondog kann das Arbeitsverzeichnis in einem beliebigen Verzeichnis (auch Netzwerkverzeichnis möglich) liegen.

Zusammengehörige Daten eines Anlagenteils können jeweils in einem gemeinsamen Wurzelverzeichnis liegen (z.B. S7 Projekt, WinCCflexible Projekt, Dokumentationsordner, Roboterprogramme, Frequenzumrichterparameter, etc.) und getrennt von unterschiedlichen Usern bearbeitet werden.

versiondog bietet demnächst auch eine Unterstützung für die Multi-User-Bearbeitung von S7 Projekten mit Check-In und Check-Out von einzelnen Bausteinen (verfügbar voraussichtlich Ende erstes Quartal 2009). VersionWorks kann nur komplette S7 Projekte ein- und auschecken.

Rückfragen gerne an mich.


----------



## vierlagig (16 September 2008)

WernerS schrieb:


> Den Änderungscheck beim Beenden kann man auch abschalten.



warum soll ich etwas abschalten, was früher mal tadellos funktioniert hat?
der änderungscheck war immer der punkt an dem ich die änderungen dokumentiert habe und diese dann vom system auf den server kopiert wurden - plötzlich geht das nicht mehr, weil jedes öffnen dem änderungscheck mitteilt, da ist was passiert, was sie beim detailvergleich als falsch rausstellt ... das ist doch gequirlte kacke, da hat einer vorne rumgemurkst und mit dem arsch irgendwas anderes eingerissen ...


----------



## kiestumpe (17 September 2008)

WernerS schrieb:


> versiondog bietet demnächst auch eine Unterstützung für die Multi-User-Bearbeitung von S7 Projekten mit Check-In und Check-Out von einzelnen Bausteinen (verfügbar voraussichtlich Ende erstes Quartal 2009). VersionWorks kann nur komplette S7 Projekte ein- und auschecken.
> 
> Rückfragen gerne an mich.



...dann wird's eigentlich wirklich interessant, wenn ich einzelne Bausteine ein und auschecken kann-natürlich vorrausgesetzt es funktioniert alles sauber 
Werden denn die internen Felder von Step7 mt benutzt? Also z.B. die Bausteinbeschreibung oder die Version, die ich im SIMATIC-Manager sehe?


----------



## joergel (17 September 2008)

Hallo,

wir beschäftigen uns auch gerade mit dem Problem der
Versionsverwaltung.
Von Siemens: 
*A&D DataManagement™ (ADDM)*
und wie oben genannt von Rockwell :
*VersionWorks *

Bei Siemens kann gibt es wohl die Möglichkeit sich eine Testversion zu installieren, Gepa bietet eine Live-Präsentation via Webmeeting an.

Grüße,


----------



## Rycker64 (17 September 2008)

*Hallo zusammen*

einen Dank erst einmal an alle für die rege Teilnahme an dieser Diskusion.
Das Theme ist ja nun nicht ein einfaches und zudem kostspielig, die dem "Leiter(Kostenträger)" und anderen Verantwortlichen zu verdeutlichen ist ja eine weitere Hürde die zu nehmen ist. Das ROI-Szenario von VersionsWork ist nett, doch zum teil unrealistisch da einige Anlagen ohne große Änderungen laufen andere eine Ständige Entwicklung erfahren.

Nun denn es scheint der Besuch der SPS/IPC Messe in Nbg gebucht zu sein incl. des Besuchs der genannten Firmen.
Meines Wissens (WebSite VersionWorks) bieten die auch eine Testinstallation an. Die Grund Ausrichtung beider Produkte scheint annähernd die selbe zu sein.
Besten Dank für die pers. Erfahrungen.
Wir planen die angebotenen Referenzkontakte in anspruch zu nehmen um mit anwendern direkt zu reden und an Beispielen konkrete Problemstellungen zu erörtern.

Die von uns ähnliche Handhabung a la MW (ohne Netz sondern nur zentralem PC) scheitert an den MA und dem Schichtdienst. Daher sehen wir die im Werk verteilten Netzdosen eher als Lösung des Problems, da einfacher verfügbar als die "Zentrale".

Die Software von Siemens ist mir bisher nicht bekannt, hat aber schon Aus dem Grund Der "Produktnähe" Mein Interesse geweckt.
Dank für den Hinweis.
Gern höre ich weitere Infos zu dem Thema und Erfahrungen mit beiden Firmen.

Dank an WernerS für die Infos, sicher werde ich neugieriger werden.

Gruß in die Runde und gutes Gelingen bei den Projekten
EWS-Elektrik


----------



## WernerS (17 September 2008)

kiestumpe schrieb:


> ...dann wird's eigentlich wirklich interessant, wenn ich einzelne Bausteine ein und auschecken kann-natürlich vorrausgesetzt es funktioniert alles sauber
> Werden denn die internen Felder von Step7 mt benutzt? Also z.B. die Bausteinbeschreibung oder die Version, die ich im SIMATIC-Manager sehe?


"...vorrausgesetzt es funktioniert alles sauber" das sehen wir auch so und deshalb brauchen wir auch noch ein paar Monate (Ende erstes Quartal 2009). Eine Version, die oft - aber nicht immer - funktioniert, hilft weder dem Anwender noch dem Hersteller. Wir wollen ja diesen Anwender: :TOOL:und nicht diesen: :sb5: 



@Joergel
Soweit ich weiss, ist ADDM in den letzten Jahren nicht wesentlich erweitert worden (von der Versionsnummer einmal abgesehen). Aus meinen VersionWorks Zeiten (ich habe da mal ein bischen gearbeitet ) sind mir ca. 30 Fälle bekannt, bei denen Interessenten ADDM und VersionWorks gegenüber gestellt haben. Alle haben sich für VersionWorks entschieden.

Zwischen ADDM und VersionWorks liegt ein weiter Abstand.
Stand heute ist VersionWorks mit Sicherheit technologisch führend. Das liegt natürlich auch daran, dass versiondog erst ab Ende des Jahres in der ersten freigegebenen Version erhältlich ist 

Die Firma Rockwell hat übrigens ein Produkt namens "AssetCentre" für das Datenmanagement. Nach offizieller Verlautbarung sollen vorhandene VersionWorks Kunden in naher Zukunft auf dieses Produkt migrieren, da VersionWorks in AssetCentre aufgehen soll.


----------



## WernerS (17 September 2008)

EWS-Elektrik schrieb:


> Dank an WernerS für die Infos, sicher werde ich neugieriger werden.


Gern geschehen, dann sehen wir uns auf der SPS/IPC/Drives im November.


----------



## WernerS (17 September 2008)

kiestumpe schrieb:


> Werden denn die internen Felder von Step7 mt benutzt? Also z.B. die Bausteinbeschreibung oder die Version, die ich im SIMATIC-Manager sehe?


Was ist damit gemeint? Berücksichtigung beim Vergleich? Das ist der Fall.


----------



## kiestumpe (18 September 2008)

nein, ich dachte eher an das hier:


----------



## WernerS (18 September 2008)

@kiestumpe
Ja, das war mir schon klar. Aber was soll mit den Informationen geschehen?
Sollen die als Kommentar in die Änderungshistorie übernommen werden?


----------



## nailor (6 Oktober 2008)

*Thema Datensicherungssoftware*

Hallo miteinander,

zum Thema Datensicherungssoftware möchte ich nun auch meinen Senf dazugeben.
Wir verwenden versionworks in unserer Firma seit einigen Jahren.
Seit der Übernahme versionworks durch Rockwell stellten wir eine andere
Produktausrichtung der Software fest.
Unsere Firma ist sehr Siemenslastig.
Nun zu der neuen Software versiondog.
Wer sagt denn, dass Hr. Werner S. diese neu gegründete Firma versiondog
nicht nach ein paar Jahren an einen Großkonzern verkauft, wie sein ehemaliger Arbeitgeber dieses mit versionworks auch getan hat.
Leittragende dieser Übernahmen sind leider nur die Kunden.
Ich hoffe, dass Großanwender wie DAIMLER, BMW oder VW solche Spielchen nicht mit sich machen lassen!!!
Eine Alternative zu den o.g. Produkten wäre SIEMENS ADDM.
ADDM ist zwar technologisch weit hinter versionworks und versiondog, aber ist zukunftssicherer.
Vielleicht werden o.g. Großanwender SIEMENS bei der Weiterentwicklung
von ADDM auf die Sprünge helfen!!!

Bin mal gespannt, wie es au diesem Sektor weitergeht.

Gruß nailor


----------



## Ralle (6 Oktober 2008)

nailor schrieb:


> ADDM ist zwar technologisch weit hinter versionworks und versiondog, aber ist zukunftssicherer.



Na gut, aber Win3.1 wird nicht mehr weiterentwickelt und ist damit im Prinzip ja auch zukunftssicher. Außerdem sehen wir schon bei WinCC und der Migration in neuere WinCC-Versionen, wie schwierig das sein kann. Also, so richtig zieht das Argument denn nicht, zumal Siemens das Thema ja seit Jahren vor sich her schiebt.

PS: Man hört immer wieder mal *Gerüchte* (das sei noch mal betont), Siemens wolle die gesamte Automatisierungs-Sparte outsourcen, wie zukunftssicher wäre das denn?


----------



## vierlagig (6 Oktober 2008)

@nailor: nicht weinen, alles wird gut


----------



## WernerS (6 Oktober 2008)

*"....alles wird gut ?!..."*

@nailor

  Alsooo….da gibt’s einiges dazu zu sagen.

  Es wird wohl nicht überraschen, dass ich mit der Einschätzung nicht 100%ig einverstanden bin 

  Zunächst mal vorweg: ich persönlich habe 1998 als erster und damals einziger Mitarbeiter bei GEPA die Entwicklung von VersionWorks begonnen, zuletzt war ich dort Geschäftsführer.

  Ich zitiere: „ADDM ist zwar technologisch weit hinter versionworks und VersionDog, aber ist zukunftssicherer.“
  Aus Sicht von Siemens, Rockwell oder anderen Grossanbietern war und ist das „Datenmanagement für die Automatisierungstechnik“ ein winziges Randthema.
  Stand heute kann man ADDM bei Siemens oder versionworks bei Rockwell noch kaufen. Ob das morgen noch so ist?
  Und was nützt dem Anwender eine Zukunftssicherheit, die darin besteht, dass das Produkt nicht weiter entwickelt wird?
Abgesehen davon, dass bei grossen Firmen (siehe gerade Rockwell, streichen 600 Stellen) immer wieder umstrukturiert wird und nicht strategische Produkte schnell dem Rotstift zum Opfer fallen.

  Unsere kleine Firma (aktuell 11 Mitarbeiter) hat nur ein Produkt: VersionDog. 
  Schwerpunktmässig unterstützen wir Siemens von S5 über S7 bis zu PCS7, jedoch ist unser Anspruch „Datenmanagement für die Automatisierungstechnik“.
  D.h. wir unterstützen auch Codesys, InTouch, RsLogix5000, ABB und Kuka Roboter, etc.
  Was für Siemens ein „Pippifax“ Thema ist, ist für uns  DAS strategische Produkt.

  Zukunftssicherheit? Wir können VersionDog Käufern keine Garantie für die nächsten 100 Jahre geben.
  Aber, genau wie für versionworks gilt für VersionDog: alle Projektdaten sind transparent im Dateisystem abgespeichert – direkt zuordenbar. 
  Sollte es VersionDog nicht mehr geben, oder will der Anwender umsteigen, kann er das tun ohne irgendeine Abhängigkeit vom vorherigen Softwareanbieter!

  Für Rückfragen stehe ich gerne auch per PN zur Verfügung.


----------



## nailor (7 Oktober 2008)

@WernerS
nur noch eine kleine Randbemerkung!!
Schon komisch, erste offizielle versiondog Version kommt Ende 08 auf den Markt und ein Top Vertriebsleiter (Thomas Hörauf) wechselt zum 01.01.2009 von GEPASOFT zu AUVESY?!

Auf jeden Fall werden wir uns auf SPS/IPC/DRIVES die genannten Datensicherungstools genauer unter die Lupe nehmen, da wir vor der Entscheidung stehen, entweder zu CLUSTER`n oder große Werkshallen mit je einem Server auszurüsten.

Werde mich diesbezüglich mit Ihnen (WernerS) in Verbindung setzen.

@Ralle
Glaubst Du wirklich, dass Siemens die A&D Sparte, wo sie noch richtig Kohle verdienen outsourcen??
Dann müssten sie schon eine Waschmaschine entwickelt haben, wo Wäsche gebügelt herauskommt.

Gruß nailor


----------



## Ralle (7 Oktober 2008)

nailor schrieb:


> @Ralle
> Glaubst Du wirklich, dass Siemens die A&D Sparte, wo sie noch richtig Kohle verdienen outsourcen??
> Dann müssten sie schon eine Waschmaschine entwickelt haben, wo Wäsche gebügelt herauskommt.



Drum sprach ich ja von *Gerüchten*. Aber mal ehrlich, ich trau denen das prinzipiell zu. Denn nach dem Megaerfolgsstart von WinCCFlexible (klein, schnell, gut) hätte ich auch nie im Leben erwartet, daß man auf der gleichen Basis in der Tat überhaupt daran zu denken wagt, einen neuen Step7-Manager zu entwickeln. Zumindest das Design hätt ich mal komplett umgestellt .


----------



## nailor (7 Oktober 2008)

@Ralle
nach meinen Infos heißt Gesamtsystem SIMATIC TIA Portal
etwa gleich aufgebaut wie Indraworks von Bosch Rexroth.
In diesem TIA Portal sind STEP7, WINCCflexible, Starter usw..
eingebettet.
Dieses TIA Portal soll auch ältere Projekte mit PROTOOL, DRIVEMonitor, usw noch unterstützen.
Vorteil: Einfache Installation, nicht wie jetzt wo jede CP und FM Komponente noch zusätzlich installiert werden muß. 

Nachteil: Grundsystem ist WINCCflexible, wo STEP7 eingebettet ist.
Dies mit allen bekannten Nachteilen von WINCCflexible 

Gruß nailor


----------



## Ralle (7 Oktober 2008)

nailor schrieb:


> @Ralle
> nach meinen Infos heißt Gesamtsystem SIMATIC TIA Portal
> etwa gleich aufgebaut wie Indraworks von Bosch Rexroth.
> In diesem TIA Portal sind STEP7, WINCCflexible, Starter usw..
> ...



Schade, die Nachteile hören sich nicht so toll an. 
Das könnte schon ein  ko-Kriterium werden, sind die denn nur dermaßen selbstsicher bei Siemens?

PS: Ich hoffe, es gibt dann doch noch ein paar kleine Unterschiede zu Indraworks.


----------



## WernerS (7 Oktober 2008)

nailor schrieb:


> @WernerS
> nur noch eine kleine Randbemerkung!!
> Schon komisch, erste offizielle versiondog Version kommt Ende 08 auf den Markt und ein Top Vertriebsleiter (Thomas Hörauf) wechselt zum 01.01.2009 von GEPASOFT zu AUVESY?!
> 
> ...



@nailor
Ich gebe das Lob ("Top Vertriebsleiter") gerne und unverzüglich weiter - ich bin der gleichen Meinung .
"...Schon komisch, ..."? - nicht unbedingt.
Zusammen mit Thomas Hörauf sind bereits 4 ehemalige GEPA Mitarbeiter für VersionDog tätig - wir haben berechtigte Hoffnung, dass von dieser Seite noch weitere Unterstützung zu uns stösst.
Zu diesem Thema und selbstverständlich auch zu allen produktbezogenen Themen stehe ich Ihnen zur Verfügung, gerne vorab oder auch auf der Messe.


----------



## Ralle (7 Oktober 2008)

@WernerS

Mal so nebenbei.
Hat denn der Name der Firma (AUVESY) eigentlich eine besondere Bedeutung?


----------



## WernerS (8 Oktober 2008)

Ralle schrieb:


> @WernerS
> 
> Mal so nebenbei.
> Hat denn der Name der Firma (AUVESY) eigentlich eine besondere Bedeutung?



Alsssoooo... dazu könnte ich einen Roman erzählen .
Bei der Suche nach einem passenden, sinnvollen Firmennamen kann man ein Jodeldiplom (Copyright by Loriot) machen!
AUVESY steht für AUtomated VErsioning SYstems.


----------

